# Empfehlung für einen Router



## Pedro123 (25. August 2012)

*Empfehlung für einen Router*

Hi, 

ich habe Internet bei Alice und ein Alice Modem mit dem ich in das Internet gehe.

Mit Routern oder so Interneteinstellungen habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung. 

Ich wollte mir jetzt einen Router kaufen, da ich keine Lust mehr habe das bei mir nur ein Computer zur Zeit in das Internet kann :/

Was würdet Ihr mir raten. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Was für einen tarif hast du bei alice und geht dein telefon mit über das modem?
Hast du die inet-einwahldaten? (benutzername+passwort, müsstest du ja im neuen router eingeben)


----------



## Eftilon (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ich kann dir den N750 von Netgear empfehlen, hat 4 Gigabit  Lan Ports und Dual Band WLan, du kannst dann dein Alice Modem behalten und den Router dran anschliessen. Ist auch relativ einfach zu konfigurieren.

eftilon


----------



## Pedro123 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was für einen tarif hast du bei alice und geht dein telefon mit über das modem?
> Hast du die inet-einwahldaten? (benutzername+passwort, müsstest du ja im neuen router eingeben)



hmmm den Tarif weiss ich nicht ich habe 1.1mb/s als Downloadgeschwindigkeit falls dir das was sagt. 
Ja Benutzername ist ja die Telefonnummer mit Vorwahl und in der Leiste mit Passwort steht. "Klicken Sie bitte hier um das Passwort zu ändern" 

Ich habe sogar einen Router der aber schon älter ist.
Es ist ein D-Link "DI-524", allerdings bekomme ich es nicht auf die Reihe das zu installieren, obwohl die Anleitung ganz einfach ist und ich sie befolge. 
Denn so oft wenn ich da in dem Assistenten bin um die Daten einzutragen und auf "next" klicke wird ganz oft dann angezeigt "Die Seite ist nicht verfügbar" dann muss ich immer den Router aus und einschalten und dann hoffen das diese Anzeige nicht wieder kommt, aber in 8 von 10 Fällen kommt sie wieder. 
Und als ich es dann nach einer halben Stunde geschafft habe durch die Menüs zu kommen ohne das die Seite nicht verfügbar ist und es laut Anleitung fertiggestellt habe ging das Internet dennoch nicht. 
Ich bin daran schonmal verzweifelt. 

Allerdings habe ich das an dem komplettbau pc ausprobiert, wo die ganze Software mittels 3cds installiert wird.


----------



## Timsu (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Lass das mit der Software installieren, das vermüllt nur das System und macht alles unnötig kompliziert.
Du drückst erstmal den Resetknopf am Router.
Dann verbindest du das Modem mit dem WAN Port und den Computer mit Lan.
Das wars schon, du musst da eigentlich nix groß konfigurieren, außer im Webinterface noch das WLAN Passwort auf min. 15, besser 20 Zufallszeichen ändern.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> hmmm den Tarif weiss ich nicht ich habe 1.1mb/s als Downloadgeschwindigkeit falls dir das was sagt.


Leider nicht. Jetzt stellt sich aber die frage, ob du via voip oder konventionell telefonierst.
Also, hast du dein telefon am modem angeschlossen oder an einem weisen kästchen/kasten außerhalb des modems?
Wenn dein telefon am modem angeschlossen ist, hast du die zugangs-daten für die voip-telefonie?
Zum thema router:
Wenn du wirklich keine ahnung hast wie man einen router konfiguriert, kann ich nur eine fritzbox empfehlen.
Wenn du dagegen nicht viel ausgeben willst dafür aber in kauf nimmst etwas länger mit der konfig zu benötigen, tuts evt. auch ein tp-link.
Du könntest ggf. auch deinen alten dlink-router benutzen, solltest diesen aber erstmal resetten (theoretisch ein schalter auf der rückseite, der mit einem spitzen gegenstand bedient werden muß) und die firmware auf den aktuellen stand bringen. Danach sollte das web-interface eigentlich nicht mehr hängen. (ggf. inet-explorer oder älteren firefox dazu verwenden)
Ob der neue router mit oder ohne integriertes modem sein kann/muß weiß ich erst, wenn das mit der telefonie geklärt ist.


----------



## Pedro123 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Jetzt stellt sich aber die frage, ob du via voip oder konventionell telefonierst.
> Also, hast du dein telefon am modem angeschlossen oder an einem weisen kästchen/kasten außerhalb des modems?
> Wenn dein telefon am modem angeschlossen ist, hast du die zugangs-daten für die voip-telefonie?
> Zum thema router:
> ...


 
Also das telefon ist an einem weißen kasten angeschlossen und nicht am modem.
Daher werde ich wohl konventionell telefoniere.

Und die Installation mit dem D-Link mache ich nicht mit cd sondern ich öffne z.B. internet explorer und dann steht in der anleitung ich muss als adresse http://192.168.0.1 eingeben und dann kommt die seite mit der installation.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Also das telefon ist an einem weißen kasten angeschlossen und nicht am modem.
> Daher werde ich wohl konventionell telefoniere.


Das wäre sehr gut.
Da der router sicherlich nicht übermäßig kosten darf und auch leicht konfigurierbar sein soll, würde ich dir eine fritzbox 3270 empfehlen. Als alternative würde ich allerdings auch einen  Netgear DGN3500B sehen, wobei ich nicht weiß wie (mehr oder minder) einfach er sich konfigurieren lässt.


----------



## Pedro123 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Sagen wir es mal so.

Ich würde mir lieber eine wirklich guten Router holen der am besten gar nicht rummuckt  und dafür mehr ausgeben.

Bei dem Fritz Router gibt es viele schlechte Bewertungen und der hat scheinbar keinen Resetknopf.

Auf jeden fall sollte der Router mit dem Compaq Komplettbau Pc mit vorinstallierter Software, den ich bei Saturn vor ca. 4-5 Jahren gekauft habe, funktionieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Bei dem Fritz Router gibt es viele schlechte Bewertungen und der hat scheinbar keinen Resetknopf.


Hast du mal nach dem datum der bewertungen geschaut (alte bewertungen meist hinfällig, da problem bereits gefixt) ,was für ein deutsch der betreffende user an den tag legt (rechtschreibung außen vor) und was bemängelt wird? Das hilft manchmal eine bewertung richtig einzuordnen. (man muß sie natürlich gelesen haben )
Ansonsten, schlechte bewertungen einer fritzbox 3270 kann ich nicht so recht verstehen. Sicherlich funktioniert nicht immer alles zur vollen zufriedenheit, aber das grundlegende (stabiler inet-zugang) machen die boxen. Dazu erreichst du mit einer 3270 bzw. der 7270 momentan den höchsten machbaren speed bei dsl-leitungen.
Obendrein sind die boxen wirklich sau einfach zu konfigurieren.



> Auf jeden fall sollte der Router mit dem Compaq Komplettbau Pc mit vorinstallierter Software, den ich bei Saturn vor ca. 4-5 Jahren gekauft habe, funktionieren.


 Angeschlossen wird der router per lan/wlan. Das ist standardisiert und funktioniert somit mit jedem gerät, was eine passende schnittstelle hat.


----------



## Pedro123 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Welchen würdest du denn dann empfehlen den 3270 oder 7270? 

Oder gibt es noch einen der besser ist?


----------



## Eftilon (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Sorry wenn ich dazwischen funke aber ist es nicht so das man bei Alice nur das Alice modem hernehmen kann ? (war zumindest mal so?). Und wenn es so ist ist es nicht überflüssig einen router mit DSL modem zu kaufen ?

lg

eftilon


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Welchen würdest du denn dann empfehlen den 3270 oder 7270?


Ich denke die 3270 sollte für dich reichen.
Die 7270 ist quasi das topmodell bei den boxen mit ur8-chipsatz. Im vergleich zu ihr fehlt der 3270 die voip-telefonie und sie hat glaube einen anderen wlan-chip.


> Oder gibt es noch einen der besser ist?


 Was die einfachheit der konfiguration angeht halte ich die der fritzbox für die einfachste. Da brauchst du dich nichtmal mit den vpi und vci-wert herum schlagen.
Was das modem-teil angeht, ist die 7270 bzw. 3270 und die 7240 (provider-modell) derzeit nicht zu schlagen. Leider gibt es auch keine anderen router, in denen ein ur8-chipsatz verbaut wurde.
Router mit dem neueren ar9-chipsatz sind hingegen, was die firmware betrifft, noch nicht soweit ausgereift wie die älteren mit ur8. (der ar9 ist technisch auch nur kaum bis nicht besser als der ur8)


Eftilon schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich dazwischen funke aber ist es nicht so das man bei Alice nur das Alice modem hernehmen kann ? (war zumindest mal so?). Und wenn es so ist ist es nicht überflüssig einen router mit DSL modem zu kaufen ?


Der einweand ist berechtigt, gilt aber nur für voip-anschlüsse. (da wo alice auf tkom oder einen anderen leitungsanbieter zurück greifen muß)
Allerdings hat alice auch eigene leitungen auf denen sie konventionelle telefonie schalten. Das scheint mir hier gegeben zu sein (siehe post 7, auf den kasten könnte ntba stehen oder es ist sowas wobei es den kasten auch mit tae-dosen auf der vorderseite gibt) und die einwahldaten fürs inet scheint er ja auch zu haben. (siehe post 4)
Bei den voip-anschlüssen muß man das provider-modem auch nur benutzen, weil man sonst nicht telefonieren kann. Die einwahldaten fürs voip rückt alice nämlich nicht heraus wobei man diese evt. auch aus dem provider-modem extrahieren könnte. Das ist allerdings ein riesen umstand...
@ Pedro123
Um wirklich sicher zu sein, das du wirklich konventionell telefonierst:
Welche genaue bezeichnung hat dein alice-modem (sollte auf der unter- oder rückseite stehen)?
Und steht was auf den weisen kasten, an dem dein telefon angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Pedro123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Die Bezeichnung für das Modem ist 

Alice Modem 1111

Und der weisse Kasten an den die Telefone und das Fax angeschlossen sind heisst 

T Eumex 504 PC USB

ist wohl noch von der Telekom


----------



## drebbin (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Hi ich würde gern hier auch eine empfehlung erhalten weil ich glaube das wir einen neuen Router gebrauchen könnten, da er gegen mitternacht und frühs öfters kein wlan mehr aussendet...was im raid ziemlihc nervt wenns mal wieder is.. :
haben dsl 16k und aktuell von Tcom den W700V und brauchen mind 3 kabel anschlüsse sowie W-lan

danke für tipps


----------



## Pedro123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgesehen, mein Tarif ist.

Alice Fun Max flat ISDN


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgesehen, mein Tarif ist.
> 
> Alice Fun Max flat ISDN


 Also der tarif-name und deine hardware sagen, das ihr einen konventionellen (isdn)-anschluß habt.
Es bleibt also bei der fritzbox 3270 als empfehlung.


drebbin schrieb:


> Hi ich würde gern hier auch eine empfehlung erhalten weil ich glaube das wir einen neuen Router gebrauchen könnten, da er gegen mitternacht und frühs öfters kein wlan mehr aussendet...was im raid ziemlihc nervt wenns mal wieder is.. :
> haben dsl 16k und aktuell von Tcom den W700V und brauchen mind 3 kabel anschlüsse sowie W-lan
> 
> danke für tipps


Ich weiß nicht, ob der w700v eine nachtschaltung für das wlan besitzt. Du solltest auf alle fälle erstmal noch andere wlan-kanäle ausprobieren. (wlan-scan mit anzeige der verwendeten kanäle wie die fritzbox kann der router leider nicht)
Alternativ könntest du auch erstmal deine einwahldaten heraus suchen, den w700v resetten (ggf. gleich die neueste firmware mit drauf machen) und die daten neu eingeben.
Wenn du dennoch einen neuen router haben willst wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen, wie hoch dein momentaner syncronisiert. (damit ich weiß ob der neue ein gutes modem haben muß oder ein mittelmäßiges reicht)


----------



## Pedro123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Könnte das ein Problem darstellen das der eine Computer unter Vista und der andere unter W7 läuft ?


----------



## Timsu (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Nein.


----------



## Pedro123 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



OK vielen Dank für die Hilfe, ich denke das ich mich für das 3270 entscheiden und es gleich bei Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Pedro123 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ich sehe gerade bei Amazon das die Lieferungszeit voraussichtlich zwischen dem 12 September und 11 Oktober erfolgt.

Kann ich das sonst noch wo bekommen?


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Kommt halt drauf an, ob du das integrierte (gute) Modem mit Telefonfunktion brauchst, oder ob du das extern machst.
Wenn nicht, gibt es viele Alternativen mit wesentlich bessem P/L.


----------



## Pedro123 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Also daran habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht...

Gut das du das nochmal sagst 

Ich weiss es nicht. Soll ich das 3270 mit integriertem Modem nehmen oder soll ich mein Alice Modem behalten ?

Ich dachte ich behalte das Alice Modem. Wo sind denn die Nachteile bzw. Vorteile?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht. Soll ich das 3270 mit integriertem Modem nehmen oder soll ich mein Alice Modem behalten ?


Das alice-modem würde ich einmotten und einen router mit integriertem modem (fritzbox) nehmen weil
-Du hast dann nur ein gerät da stehen. Treten später mal fehler auf brauchst du nur bei einem gerät suchen und nicht bei zwei.
-Die fritzbox gibt mehr daten zum leitungszustand aus. Bekommst du mal (wieder erwarten) probleme mit der stabilität, kann man dir elichter helfen.
-Die fritzbox hat einen besseren chipsatz, als dein alice-modem. Effektiv hast du dadurch sehr warscheinlich mehr download und die leitung wird fehlerresistenter.
-Der geringere stromverbrauch gegenüber zwei geräten ist zwar fast zu vernachlässigen, sei aber mal mit erwähnt. (man muß das bloß mal auf ein paar tausend user sehen...)
-Die fritzbox lässt sich leicht einrichten (beim einloggen im web-interface kommt gleich der assistent zur dsl-konfiguration) und zeigt dir unter wlan auch an, welche kanäle mit wieviel wlan-netzen belegt sind. (das hab ich noch bei keinem anderen router gesehen)
-Kleines gimmik der fritzbox, sie zeigt dir den inet-traffic in realtime im web-interface an. (ist nützlich, wenn beim eigenen rechner mal wieder nix ankommt)


Pedro123 schrieb:


> Kann ich das sonst noch wo bekommen?


Keinen saturn oder mediamarkt in der nähe? Deren preise sind bei den boxen auch nicht sehr viel höher wie im inet.
Alternativ kannst du auch im hiesigen Preisvergleich suchen. 



Timsu schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, ob du das integrierte (gute)  Modem mit Telefonfunktion brauchst, oder ob du das extern  machst.


Die 3270 hat keine telefonfunktion, da sie der kleine bruder der 7270 ist. 
In post 8 hatte ich als alternative noch einen  Netgear DGN3500B genannt. Der hat wenigstens einen ar9 als chipsatz, gibt einem aber nicht so viele informationen wie eine fritzbox aus.


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



> -Die fritzbox lässt sich leicht einrichten (beim einloggen im web-interface kommt gleich der assistent zur dsl-konfiguration) und zeigt dir unter wlan auch an, welche kanäle mit wieviel wlan-netzen belegt sind. (das hab ich noch bei keinem anderen router gesehen)




Das geht schon mit 40€ Routern (siehe Bild)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> -Kleines gimmik der fritzbox, sie zeigt dir den inet-traffic in realtime im web-interface an. (ist nützlich, wenn beim eigenen rechner mal wieder nix ankommt)


Auch auf garkeinen Fall Fritzbox exkusiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Was für einen router hast du? 40€ klingt nach tp-link und da ist sicherlich open-wrt drauf. Ich rede allerdings von standard-firmware. Die fritzboxen kann man per freetz auch noch ein bißchen erweitern.
Das waren nun 2 von 6 punkten. Zeigt dein router wenigstens noch ein paar leitungsinformationen an? (bei problemen mit selbiger das wichtigste)


----------



## Timsu (28. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Der WLAN Screenshot stammt von einem DLINK Dir 615 (23€) mit DD-WRT.
Da der bei mir allerdings nur WLAN Accespoint ist, stammt der Traffic Screenshot von meinem Ipfire, aber DD WRT hat so eine Funktion auch.


Hab Kabelinternet, da kann ich nur das mitgelieferte Modem nehmen, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht, wie es mit DD-WRT und Leitungsdaten aussieht.


----------



## Pedro123 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen  

Der Fritz Router 3270 hat hat ein integriertes Modem also ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Timsu schrieb:


> Der WLAN Screenshot stammt von einem DLINK Dir 615 (23€) mit DD-WRT.
> Da der bei mir allerdings nur WLAN Accespoint ist, stammt der Traffic Screenshot von meinem Ipfire, aber DD WRT hat so eine Funktion auch.


 Also dd-wrt. Ich hoffe du denkst auch daran, das sich das die wenigsten auf ihren router packen. Übrigens könnte man eine fritzbox auch per freetz um ein paar funktionen erweitern.


Pedro123 schrieb:


> NDer Fritz Router 3270 hat hat ein integriertes Modem also ?


Alle fritzboxen haben ein modem integriert wobei es sie auch mit kabel- (nicht frei verkäuflich) und lte-modem gibt.
Die 3270 hat natürlich ein dsl-modem.


----------



## Pedro123 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

OK vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !   

Ich habe es jetzt bei Alternate bestellt, die haben den Router diesen Freitag wieder auf Lager.


----------



## Pedro123 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Also Alternate hat jetzt die Verfügbarkeit geändert und es dauert jetzt 6-8 Wochen.

Bei Saturn habe ich auch angerufen, die haben den 3270 auch nicht ist aber bestellt. Wann der kommt wussten sie nicth.
Warscheinleich auch so lange. 



Gibt es sonst noch eine gute Alternative zu dem 3270 ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ich frage mich, ob avm gerade betriebsferien hat...
Die teurere alternative zur 3270, und mit ein paar mehr funktionen, ist ihr großer bruder die 7270. Die sollte bei saturn sogar verfügbar sein.
Alternativ könntest du auch noch nach einer fritzbox 7330 fragen. (bei saturn) Allerdings hat die nur 2 lan-ports anstatt der 4 einer 3270 bzw. 7270.
Wenn du dich mit netgear anfreunden kannst, dann wäre der von mir bereits genannt  Netgear DGN3500B vlt. was für dich.


----------



## Pedro123 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ok ich habe jetzt den 7270 bei Amazon bestellt. 
Soll am 5.September bei mir eintreffen. 

Brauche ich noch was zu wissen bevor ich den Router bekomme?
Brauche ich vielleicht noch Kabel?

Und wenn ich den Router habe einfach das Kabel was an mein momentanes DSL Modem geht an den Router anschließen, Computer anmachen und dann müsste alles funktionieren ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Wenn du den router hast, dann mußt du natürlich alles verkabeln. (an den buchsen hinten am router steht, welche für was gut ist und ein blick in die anleitung hilft zusätzlich)
Wenn du den router mit deinem pc verbunden hast (bei wlan, der default-key steht auf der unterseite der box und ist bei jeder anders) gehst du einfach ins web-interface (browser öffnen und in der adressleiste fritz.box oder 192.168.178.1 eingeben) und tippst im erscheinenden assistenten deine dsl-zugangsdaten ein. Danach sollten alle geräte, die an die box angeschlossen sind, inet haben.
Der box sollte allerdings auch sowas wie ein "quickstart guide" beiliegen, wo das alles nochmal steht.


----------



## Pedro123 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ich werde wohl die beiden Computer mit Kabeln mit den Router verbinden.
Ich habe gehört da gibt es dann keine Einbußen, wenn der eine Computer etwas runterlädt und der andere surft.


----------



## Timsu (1. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Natürlich gibt es da immer Einbußen.
Das ist technisch auch gar nicht anders möglich, allerdings kannst du bestimmte Computer/Ports bevorzugen (QoS)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Pedro123 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl die beiden Computer mit Kabeln mit den Router verbinden.
> Ich habe gehört da gibt es dann keine Einbußen, wenn der eine Computer etwas runterlädt und der andere surft.


 Das solltest du erst ausprobieren.
Wenn es dir aber problemlos möglich ist ein kabel zu ziehen, würde ich das empfehlen da eine kabel-verbindung immer vor zu ziehen ist.


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

W-LAN ist eben ein Shared-Medium, Ethernet nicht.

Im Ethernet können alle Teilnehmer (zumindest wenn sie am selben Switch/Router hängen) gleichzeitig mit der vollen Bandbreite miteinander kommunizieren während sich im W-LAN alle die selbe Bandbreite teilen (im D-LAN übrigens auch).

Da man aber selten eine Internetverbindung hat, die schneller ist als das LAN ist das in der Praxis eher ein theoretischer Vorteil.

Im Zweifel sollte man dennoch immer ein Kabel ziehen: mehr Bandbreite, stabiler, sicherer, bessere Latenz, so hält man das W-LAN auch für (mobil-) Geräte frei, die es wirklich brauchen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Superwip schrieb:


> Im Ethernet können alle Teilnehmer (zumindest wenn sie am selben Switch/Router hängen) gleichzeitig mit der vollen Bandbreite miteinander kommunizieren während sich im W-LAN alle die selbe Bandbreite teilen (im D-LAN übrigens auch).


Naja, hier gehts um eine 16 mbit inet-leitung und mit der wird man sicherlich kein draft n wlan-netz auslasten können. 



> Im Zweifel sollte man dennoch immer ein Kabel ziehen: mehr Bandbreite, stabiler, sicherer, bessere Latenz, so hält man das W-LAN auch für (mobil-) Geräte frei, die es wirklich brauchen.


 Das mit der besseren latenz von kabel ist so eine sache. Wenn die inet-leitung 63 ms hat, kommt es auf eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. (je nach wlan-hardware sind es nicht mal 1 ms)


----------



## Pedro123 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*

Ok danke  

eine letzte Frage noch. 
Sollte ich bevor ich den Router anschließe noch die neueste Software dafür runterladen?


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



> Naja, hier gehts um eine 16 mbit inet-leitung und mit der wird man sicherlich kein draft n wlan-netz auslasten können.


 
Wenn das W-LAN mit lokalem Datenverkehr (etwa PC->NAS) überlastet ist oder der Empfang schlecht genug ist kann es noch deutlich langsamer werden als 16mbit, trotz 802.11n



> Das mit der besseren latenz von kabel ist so eine sache. Wenn die inet-leitung 63 ms hat, kommt es auf eine mehr oder weniger auch nicht an. (je nach wlan-hardware sind es nicht mal 1 ms)


 
1ms im W-LAN ist schon sehr... theoretisch

In der Praxis hat man eher mindestens ~10ms, wenn im W-LAN sonst noch viel los ist und/oder der Empfang schlecht ist und/oder die Hardware nicht ganz top ist unter Umständen bis (weit) über 100ms.

Im LAN hat man dagegen praktisch immer und stabil unter 1ms, egal wie viel im Netzwerk los ist- zumindest wenn  alle Teilnehmer am selben Router/Switch hängen.



> Sollte ich bevor ich den Router anschließe noch die neueste Software dafür runterladen?


 
Kannst du genauso gut auch nachher machen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn das W-LAN mit lokalem Datenverkehr (etwa PC->NAS) überlastet ist oder der Empfang schlecht genug ist kann es noch deutlich langsamer werden als 16mbit, trotz 802.11n


Wenn dein lan-kabel nen derben knick hat und dabei ein paar adern zu bruch gegangen sind kann es passieren, das du darüber auch nur noch einen 10 mbit-sync bekommst.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, das das grade alles sehr theoretischer natur ist und ein user bei schlechtem wlan-empfang auch von allein anfängt zu versuchen, diesen zu verbessern.
Für highspeed-transfers zwischen pc und nas (die länger dauern) würde ich, wenn möglich, nie wlan nehmen. Für die zeit kann man sich ein kabel ziehen, es zu einer zeit machen wo keiner weiter was vom netzwerk will oder wenn das nicht geht, sollte man seine netzwerkstrucktur mal generell überdenken.



> 1ms im W-LAN ist schon sehr... theoretisch


Ich hatte mehr als 3 jahre quasi inet per wlan. (router->wlan->ap->kabel->netzwerk) Dennoch konnte ich, trotz schwachem signal, keine signifikante ping-erhöhung im vergleich zum kabel feststellen. (10 ms waren es definitiv nicht) Allerdings ist das wohl auch, wie immer, eine frage der hardware.



> Im LAN hat man dagegen praktisch immer und stabil unter 1ms, egal wie viel im Netzwerk los ist- zumindest wenn  alle Teilnehmer am selben Router/Switch hängen.


Eigentlich liegt der wert unter 1 ms. Der ping-befehl zeigt nur nix kleineres an.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



> Wenn dein lan-kabel nen derben knick hat und dabei ein paar adern zu bruch gegangen sind kann es passieren, das du darüber auch nur noch einen 10 mbit-sync bekommst.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, das das grade alles sehr theoretischer natur ist und ein user bei schlechtem wlan-empfang auch von allein anfängt zu versuchen, diesen zu verbessern.
> Für highspeed-transfers zwischen pc und nas (die länger dauern) würde ich, wenn möglich, nie wlan nehmen. Für die zeit kann man sich ein kabel ziehen, es zu einer zeit machen wo keiner weiter was vom netzwerk will oder wenn das nicht geht, sollte man seine netzwerkstrucktur mal generell überdenken.


 
Wenn das LAN Kabel _kaputt_ wird ist klar, dass es schlechter geht aber das sollte ja in der Regel eher nicht der Fall sein; solange "nur" eine Doppelader ausfällt sollten übrigens noch 100MBit/s laufen.

Das ein W-LAN Netzwerk überlastet wird ist dagegen wesentlich realistischer. Vor allem weil man ja nicht nur selbst dazu beitragen kann sondern auch Mitbewohner, eingebettete Systeme oder der Nachbar...

Hier ist natürlich, wie von dir angesprochen massiver lokaler Datenverkehr das Hauptproblem- aber der ist ja, spätestens wenn man ein NAS hat eher alltäglich... ich versuche daher jedenfalls bei allen stationären PCs auf Kabel LAN zu setzen, W-LAN gibt es dort wo es Sinn macht: bei Mobilgeräten.



> Ich hatte mehr als 3 jahre quasi inet per wlan. (router->wlan->ap->kabel->netzwerk) Dennoch konnte ich, trotz schwachem signal, keine signifikante ping-erhöhung im vergleich zum kabel feststellen. (10 ms waren es definitiv nicht) Allerdings ist das wohl auch, wie immer, eine frage der hardware.


 
Kommt mir unglaubwürdig vor.

Was für eine Hardware?

Es stimmt definitiv, das man mit bestimmten Routern und vor allem Netzwerkadaptern wesentlich bessere Pings erzielen kann; solche Hardware wäre/ist sicherlich für viele hier interressant...



> Eigentlich liegt der wert unter 1 ms. Der ping-befehl zeigt nur nix kleineres an.


 
Hab ich ja auch geschrieben...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn das LAN Kabel _kaputt_ wird ist klar, dass es schlechter geht aber das sollte ja in der Regel eher nicht der Fall sein; solange "nur" eine Doppelader ausfällt sollten übrigens noch 100MBit/s laufen.


...wenn der lan-adapter es auch schafft, auf eine andere doppelader umzuschalten. Eigentlich sind aber bestimmte adernpaare für bestimmte geschwindigkeiten vorgesehen. (soweit ich das ersehen konnte)



> Das ein W-LAN Netzwerk überlastet wird ist dagegen wesentlich realistischer. Vor allem weil man ja nicht nur selbst dazu beitragen kann sondern auch Mitbewohner, eingebettete Systeme oder der Nachbar...


Du solltest dich langsam mal damit anfreunden, das nicht jeder sein netzwerk mit geräten nur so voll pumpt und dann auch noch ständig mit seinem nas oder mit anderen bandbreitenhurigem zeugs arbeitet. Otto normal user hat meist nur das inet und verschiebt halt nicht ständig daten netzintern. (ich hab hier ja nichtmal durchsetzen können, das häufig verwendete daten und kopien auf dem server landen)
Achja, und bevor das wlan der nachbarn die bandbreite des eigenen ernsthaft gefährden können, bekommt man noch ganz andere probleme. (verbindungsabriss oder es will gleich garnicht weil kein ausreichendes signal mehr ankommt)



> Hier ist natürlich, wie von dir angesprochen massiver lokaler Datenverkehr das Hauptproblem- aber der ist ja, spätestens wenn man ein NAS hat eher alltäglich... ich versuche daher jedenfalls bei allen stationären PCs auf Kabel LAN zu setzen, W-LAN gibt es dort wo es Sinn macht: bei Mobilgeräten.


Ich versuche es eigentlich ganz zu vermeiden. Leider geht das nicht... (mobil-geräte halt)



> Kommt mir unglaubwürdig vor.


Mir deine aussage auch. Hab heut mal auf die schnelle google angepingt mit dem ergebniss
HTPC (via kabel angebunden) im mittel 68 ms
Laptop meines vaters (intel wireless, 54 mbit verbindung mit w700v) im mittel 69 ms
Ich weiß also nicht, wie du auf 10 ms unterschied kommen willst...



> Was für eine Hardware?


Die verbindung damals wurde zwischen einer fritzbox 7170 und einem netgear ap (genaues modell weiß ich nicht mehr) über ca. 30 m durch 3 wände hergestellt. Die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit lag glaube i.d.r. zwischen 11 und 16 mbit.



> Es stimmt definitiv, das man mit bestimmten Routern und vor allem Netzwerkadaptern wesentlich bessere Pings erzielen kann; solche Hardware wäre/ist sicherlich für viele hier interressant....


 Ich habe leider keine draft n hardware und werde wohl auch nie welche benötigen. Ich hab hier alles verkabelt.  (längste strecke ca. 65-70 m)


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



> Du solltest dich langsam mal damit anfreunden, das nicht jeder sein netzwerk mit geräten nur so voll pumpt und dann auch noch ständig mit seinem nas oder mit anderen bandbreitenhurigem zeugs arbeitet. Otto normal user hat meist nur das inet und verschiebt halt nicht ständig daten netzintern. (ich hab hier ja nichtmal durchsetzen können, das häufig verwendete daten und kopien auf dem server landen)
> Achja, und bevor das wlan der nachbarn die bandbreite des eigenen ernsthaft gefährden können, bekommt man noch ganz andere probleme. (verbindungsabriss oder es will gleich garnicht weil kein ausreichendes signal mehr ankommt)


 
In einem Einfamilienhaus ist das benachbarte W-LAN in der Regel kein Problem aber in einer Wohnung kann es schon kritisch werden, zumindest wenn es auf dem selben Kanal funkt.



> Mir deine aussage auch. Hab heut mal auf die schnelle google angepingt mit dem ergebniss
> HTPC (via kabel angebunden) im mittel 68 ms
> Laptop meines vaters (intel wireless, 54 mbit verbindung mit w700v) im mittel 69 ms
> Ich weiß also nicht, wie du auf 10 ms unterschied kommen willst...


 
Ich würde nicht google anpingen sondern irgendwas im LAN 

Ich hab es jetzt auch mal versucht und komme zu meiner eigenen Überraschung auf <1ms für Ethernet (war klar) und 5-10ms (stark schwankend) für W-LAN. Das Netzwerk war dabei aber sonst nicht belastet.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2012)

*AW: Empfehlung für einen Router*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht google anpingen sondern irgendwas im LAN


Ins lan zu pingen ist allerdings auch nicht sinnvoll, da für ping-kritische anwendungen bzw. spiele meist der ping ins inet wichtig ist. (bei einer lan werden wohl im überwiegenden fall kabel gezogen)



> Ich hab es jetzt auch mal versucht und komme zu meiner eigenen Überraschung auf <1ms für Ethernet (war klar) und 5-10ms (stark schwankend) für W-LAN. Das Netzwerk war dabei aber sonst nicht belastet.


 Die werte sind aber immer noch recht hoch. Ich habe mal noch ein tracert auf google gemacht und meinen router angepingt. Dabei war ich aber nicht allein im netzwerk und die strecke im heinischen netzwerk ist laptop->w700v->router.


----------

